# Any information on this Sabatier is greatly appreciated. Thank you!



## Bigsky (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## riba (Sep 10, 2021)

Double post:

https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/...-or-history-on-this-sabatier-thank-you.55362/


----------

